# Smoking Feels Good



## Wesley (18/11/14)

I just came across this interesting website while surfing the webs:

http://www.smokingfeelsgood.com/

It's pretty twisted and makes me feel sick to remember how much I enjoyed smoking. Thank heavens I discovered vaping and this community, it is saving my life!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Twisper (18/11/14)

Same here, I also thought smoking felt good......27 years long....that was before I became educated in the vaping ways...will never ever go back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eti1 (18/11/14)

Lol is that website for real? Articles like 'How to start smoking' and 'How to get the most out of smoking'. Haha I only discovered true flavour through the vapour


----------



## hands (22/11/14)

Wesley said:


> It's pretty twisted and makes me feel sick to remember how much I enjoyed smoking. Thank heavens I discovered vaping and this community, it is saving my life!


i would have defended my rights to smoke at some point but i know that it was always a bad idea and no good for my health. i also thank vaping for getting me out of that dark hole, my only regret is that i did not start vaping sooner.


----------

